# Riding western in breeches



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok so after my chapping incident I have decided to order a pair of tuff rider ribbed breeches because they seem more breathable, comfortable and better looking than just regular Jeans. I am just so sick of Jeans and the seams, and they get really uncomfortable and baggy after a long day of riding.

Anyways, has anyone else ridden western in breeches before? Im afraid ill look stupid or tacky, I ordered smokey color so hopefully it wont look too stupid lol. I mostly ride trails but I am going to be learning English so I have an excuse for that lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I ride western in breeches sometimes! I keep my horses at home though, so I don't have to worry much about other people seeing me.
I think I you had a dark pair it wouldn't look weird at all.
I love breeches, once I put a pair on I don't want to take them off. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I do it all the time! They sure come off easier than jeans when you're sweaty. I know Kerrits (as other brands probably do) that make some especially for summer that wick away moisture and breathe better.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never ridden in breeches, but I couldn't possibly fault another rider for wanting to. I'm a firm believer in wearing whatever is most comfortable for you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I do all the time. I wear breeches, Ariat mountain boots and half chaps to trail ride english or western.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

I ride western and after today I'm thinking about getting some. Turns out there is a good reason people don't ride in shorts. My leg is bleeding from rubbing on my fender. I don't think it will look tacky. I think breeches are cute. As long as they are pared with the right undergarments haha.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is a few brands that sell combo English/Western breeches/jeans. My pair are from Horka, they have a foot stirrup for English if you want to ride with tall boots, but it's connected high enough that roper style boots will fit under.








The stirrup part, if you can see it, attaches high enough so western boots can fit under








I have worn tall boots with these as well, very versatile.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys for your posts! I cant wait untill my breeches arrive, im hoping that they will help me feel less nasty and sweaty when I ride.

And those look like some awesome breeches waresbear, im going to have to see if I can find some like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

I definitely do all the time when I'm in the mountains. Its way more comfortable when were getting ready for an 8 hour day in the saddle. Plus it just seems a little safer than some of the people in my group that wear their pajama bottoms...


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Love those breeches Waresbear! I prefer a full seat breech and I often ride in breeches with my western tack. I sometimes ride two or three horses in a day and change from Western to English. The only time I wear my jeans is when we go to team penning as there's a dress code. I have been looking for a pair of jean type breeches but so far I haven't liked any of the ones I've tried so far. Going to check those out Waresbear. They look fab on you! There may be hope for me yet.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Breeches or britches...just wear something!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've ridden in breeches for years-much more comfortable than jeans-I get sores from those seams. I usually ride in my English boots, but have some tall Western boots also. I also ride w/a snaffle bit, usually in an English style bridle. Why should anyone else care?


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

Love those Horka's too!

Am I looking at the correct place? I looked up Horka and they are in the Netherlands. Is there a US distributor?

Thanks.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I like stretch pants - jeans, breeches, slacks, whatever.

I prefer full seat breeches but not in this hot weather. When it's super hot I'm going to wear the thinnest stretch cotton pants I have. I ride western. I wear whatever is appropriate and comfortable. I have (I think) three full seat breeches but they're all a little bit thick and heavy so I'm leaving them for fall/winter and spring. THe rest of the time I'm in stretch jeans. 

I'm not about fashion or what people are wearing unless I decide to do competition then I'm going to want to look as good as the next person. What I am about is riding comfortable. For me stretchy and full seats are comfortable plus what I love is the little bit of extra grip on the saddle.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

waresbear said:


>


I like your boots!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

cpr saves said:


> Love those Horka's too!
> 
> Am I looking at the correct place? I looked up Horka and they are in the Netherlands. Is there a US distributor?
> 
> Thanks.


I am from Canada, our local feed/tackstore carries Horka breeches & helmets. I bought these on sale, 50% off, regular $125, so I am thinking maybe they discontinued this style? I have looked on their website, they don't list this style.


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah, could be. I didn't see them either but then the pics were very small so I wasn't sure. I'll continue to try to find their brand in the States.

Tx.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> Breeches or britches...just wear something!


Haha! That just made my day! The guy at the end just cracked me up. Thanks for sharing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I ride in a western saddle with full seat breeches. Then again, I don't care about fashion. I would love to get a pair of these.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are very similar to mine, except double the price, but I like the looks of those a bit better, the cargo pocket!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Those are very similar to mine, except double the price, but I like the looks of those a bit better, the cargo pocket!


Can you post a link to where you got yours? I have searched and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

I wear these pair of jean fullseat breeches that look really nice and are in fact, my favorite pair of breeches and I only ride western, I'll have to look at the brand I got them from a friend who got them second hand from a used tack store. I don't care what I look like as long as I am comfortable and my horse is comfortable when I am riding. I only ride western, and my western OTTB uses a english snaffle bit with his western headstall lol. I don't care.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I was told by my daughter that my breeches made me look thinner than my jeans.


----------

